# Job Openings



## Lewis_Zoomo (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I recently joined the forum and have some great insights now into the visa process works for Australia which has been really helpful, I am hoping to leave the UK in the not so distant future.

The company I work for (Zoomo | World-Class E-Bikes: Rent, Buy and Aftersales Service) have some opportunities in Brisbane if you or anyone you know is interested. Zoomo is the world's leader in e-bikes (lev's) the bikes are engineered in Australia and we're now operating across the world in Australia, Europe and America. I really enjoy being part of a start up, the organisational culture is future thinking and no two days are the same. I came from a very old fashioned UK business into the e-bike sector and I'm loving it.

First Job is the Lead Bike Mechanic: We need a lead bike mechanic to help train new staff, help diagnose and repair complex issues with e-bikes, you will also be responsible for setting the culture and working standard for the team to follow:








Zoomo


At Zoomo, our vision is to transition every urban mile to light electric vehicles (LEV) that are accessible to build carbon-neutral cities. Inspired by innovative problem solvers, a culture of curiosity, and remarkable growth ambitions.




apply.workable.com





Second is the Assistant Store Manager, this role is to support the store manager in day to day running of the Zoomo store in Brisbane.:








Assistant Store Manager - Zoomo


Zoomo is pedalling hard for net zero, and our mission is to transition every urban delivery mile to light-electric vehicles. The world is shifting to on-demand delivery and we’re providing the wheels to make it happen with expanding operations in the U...




apply.workable.com





If you want anymore information, please feel free to reach out to me, I can send you my details or share the above links with any friends or family that you think might be interested.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Lewis


----------



## Gadiya (3 mo ago)

Hi Lewis how r u,
I m Yahya from Mumbai India. I need dis job can u please help me out.
Hence I have a visit visa.
My contact +91 9324634842.
And also i attached my resume for your reference.


----------

